# Does any one have a contract sevice agrement



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi:
Doe's any one have a embroidery contract service agreement. I'm looking one that is generic possily. I have a guy that wants me to do contract embroidery work for him.


----------



## signsup (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Doe's any one have a contract sevice agrement*

try typing on google free invoice it comes up with a sale and service contract.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Doe's any one have a contract sevice agrement*



selzler said:


> Hi:
> Doe's any one have a embroidery contract service agreement. I'm looking one that is generic possily. I have a guy that wants me to do contract embroidery work for him.


There's a few sample contracts posted here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/forms/


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Doe's any one have a contract sevice agrement*

what exactly are you wanting in the contract. We offer contract printing and embroidery and do not use any contracts,. PO's from our customers are our contracts.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Doe's any one have a contract sevice agrement*

I have a customer that wants a contract that would state that the cost of embroidery would get lock in for one year so he would know that his embroidery cost wouldn't go up so he knows his cost so he can set his prices and lock them in for a year. He would supply the garments.


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Doe's any one have a contract sevice agrement*

Might also want to address who pays for goods that are damaged in production. Usually its 3% to 5%, which means you would not be responsible to pay for those # of garments that MAY get damaged during embroidery. Hopefully, none will, but needles break, hoops pop loose, and humans still run the machines. We once had a job of 2,000 polo shirts w/ various 1 color school logos. On one set of 500 shirts, the lead machine operator put the correct design, but wrong color thread. Luckly it was lettering only, so got in 3 Peggy's Stitcher erasers, and was able to save all but 30 shirts, which we paid for, even though we had a 3% spoilage agreement, this was not a machine fault, it was a operator error. We all took shirts home in the evengings & had "stitch removing parties" LOL


----------

